# Bad "wheel hub assembly" on 2002 2500HD Chevy Duramax



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

what should I expect to pay to have it replaced?....any ideas? She has 171,000 miles on her, new belts, new tensioner pulleys, tires are 2 months old and 2 spanking brand new batteries....I'm trying to figure out if I should keep it, or head to a dealership....thoughts?


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I had mine done on a 2001 2500HD 4x4 and it was just under $500. Had about 140,000 miles when it went out.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Go Look on the Net*

I found them on the internet for under $150.00

Just google for GM Wheel Bearing Hub Assembly.... Genuine GM parts...

Dealer replaced 2 of mine under warranty, but I wanted to know the net price in case I needed to do them again...

SG


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

no issues thereafter? Mine is a 4x4 as well, and maybe I am just afraid more "small" things are going to start going out on it. It's been a great truck!


----------



## Chummy (Jan 3, 2006)

Be sure to get a genuine GM part, not a cheap Chinese replacement. My brother bought on price only and had to replace it again two years later.


----------



## Tuna Kabob (Jun 18, 2007)

$217.00 bones at Autozone for the Timken replacement. Very easy to do yourself in about 45 minutes, although the caliper assembly bolts are tough to break loose.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Easy go to Autozone do it yourself. if close to Livingston PM me if close to League City PM me. I got two very good connections


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

The ones on my 04 GMC ran about $1000 to have both replaced. The ABS sensors are made in the hubs, one reason for the high price.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Pricing varies depending on where you get them from...paid anywhere from 500 to 200...had a '06 GMC 4wd...first one went out at 30K...second (opposite side) at 46K and the third at 60K...they could not give an explanation as to why the keep going out so they tried to pin it on the fact the I was running oversized tires (285's) on my truck...needless to say that truck is gone.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

both mine went out on my '03, still had warranty, dealer said it would've been $1500 or so.


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Had the left side go out on my 02 twice. The second time was AFTER the dealer "aligned" the front end and did their 4x4 service. They also tried to blame it on the tires and having the jack bolts fully extended. Research through friends and a local repair shop found that the dealer did not set the camber properly causing uneven wear on the tires and the hub causing the failure. Once all of the bad parts and proper alignment was done all is well. For what it's worth the local shop showed me in detail all that the dealer did not do and what it caused.


----------



## Tuna Kabob (Jun 18, 2007)

WOW.... 1000-1500! That's crazy. I replaced my Rt at ~125000 and Lt at ~140000 on my 04 2500 myself. I couldn't believe how easy it was(I am not a mechanic, just mechanically inclined). Remove wheel, ABS cord (careful it's fiber), caliper, spindle nut, and then the 4 bolts that hold the assembly on. Then reverse the process. Literally 45 minutes if you don't have too much trouble breaking the caliper bolts.

So call it 1.5 hrs at a dealer, less ~400 in parts....I am in the wrong business.


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

$1500 from a dealer doesn't suprise me. Mechanic shop quoted me over $900 for both. I bought Timpkens for a little over $200 each. Keep in mind the mechanics also get wholesale prices on parts and are making on the parts as well as labor. Know of several 25000HD owners and they seem to go out usually around 80-90K miles. Good instructions on how to replace on dieselplace.com.


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

As wickII stated, http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/index.php has alot of good info, below is the link w/details & pics, good luck.

http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71798

I bought mine through one of the sponsered vendors,merchant automtive, believe paid $225 ea, but that was serveral yrs ago. I've heard NAPA has problems with theirs?

http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71798


----------



## 72rhino (Jul 15, 2010)

gm or ac delco replacement parts you dont want too have them fail.chris


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

I bought the premium brand at O'Reilly and did them myself. Easy project. I think the first side took me an hour(1/2 of that was gathering tools) and the second side took me thirty minutes. I would replace them and keep on running.


----------



## dr. redfish (Aug 13, 2008)

Keep the truck, replace the part.


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

> both mine went out on my '03, still had warranty, dealer said it would've been $1500 or so


Thats just insane! I picked mine up from O'reily's for around 200 a piece with a lifetime warranty on them.


----------

